

Free storyboard illustrations - ibrahimcesar
http://dribbble.com/shots/1083617-430-FREE-storyboard-illustrations

======
gioele
Copyright is still widely misunderstood:

> \- Not! For commercial use!

> \- No reselling or any other way of making money with my work

> \- Don't include these illustrations in final products. It's meant for
> sketches, storyboards and pitches.

How does "It's meant for […] pitches" goes with "Not for commercial use" and
"any other way of making money with my work"?

Please, at least choose one of the many existing licenses (like CC), so one
does not need to consult a lawyer just to use two images.

------
piokoch
Is HN the right site for placing things like "100 free social icons", "300
free wonderful backgrounds". Such stuff is very useful, but I belive it does
not fit well here.

------
obviouslygreen
Did I miss it, or is there not a license provided?

~~~
dreyfiz
If you open the Illustrator document, there's an illustration in the bottom
right corner that says "not for commercial use".

~~~
obviouslygreen
Ahh, OK. Grabbed it to hand off to the designers just in case, but I have
nothing to open AI files with. Thanks!

~~~
dreyfiz
It's informal and cute, here's a close-up of that section:
<http://imgur.com/KFlpmES>

------
twodayslate
How did me make these? Also, dribbble invite?

------
_kushagra
This is really very nice. Thank you.

------
viraj_shah
If this was you, thank you.

